# Natures Green Remedies



## Iron Emmett (Nov 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Anyone ordered from NGR? i have heard good things but never dont a order with em, they have alot of good ahrder to find breeders like BOG, Red Eye Genetics and Cabin Fever Seeds.

They are have a BIG giveaway the end of this month to celebrate their 1 year anniversary.

1yr anniversary promo: 18 free seeds
Spend over 75 bucks and you will receive
3pk locktite - Redeyed
3pk GG#4 x Monster Cookies - Green Point
3pk Kens Grand OG - Kens GDP
3pk Hells Angels OG x Columbian Gold - Norstar
3pk HuckleBerry Spacequeen - Dynasty
3pk Grandma's Sugar Cookies  - Johnston's
Starts November 27 11:59pm
Nov 28-29-30 or while supplies last...

Alot of good looking stuff in there and thats a stupid amount of freebies


----------



## The Poet (Nov 29, 2014)

Iron Emmet,


      Iron... where are they at? 
I'd send them an order if they were in the states.
I was interested in the Larry OG x GDP, but am scared of customs.


                                              The Poet...


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey Poet, i believe they are in Colorado, atleast their contact number is a Colorado area code.

http://www.naturesgreenremedies.com/

If you are worried about customs, i would suggest going through Cannazon, they have the best stealth around. www.Cannazon.com

Good luck brother.


----------



## The Poet (Nov 29, 2014)

Iron,

           Thanks man...


                        Poet...


----------

